# Prémio da Sphera 2008



## rijo (20 Set 2008 às 14:17)

O Departamento de Prospectiva e Planeamento e Relações Internacionais (DPP) instituiu o *Prémio da Sphera*, que visa distinguir anualmente os autores de artigos, dissertações académicas ou de outros trabalhos de investigação realizados no âmbito dos temas anualmente seleccionados pelo Departamento.
Em 2008 os trabalhos de investigação incidirão sobre as seguintes temáticas:

*- "Energia e Mobilidade em Cidades Sustentáveis"
- "Tendências Globais e Potencial Geoeconómico de Portugal"
*
O período para apresentação das candidaturas ao Prémio da Sphera 2008 decorrerá entre 08 de Setembro a 07 de Novembro de 2008.
Para mais informações consulte o Regulamento do Prémio da Sphera.

Para informações adicionais contactar:
DPP - Departamento de Prospectiva e Planeamento e Relações Internacionais (MAOTDR)
Divisão de Informação e Comunicação
Av. D. Carlos I, 126
1249-073 Lisboa - Portugal
Tel.: +351 21 393 53 72
Fax: +351 21 393 53 08


----------

